# Recommend me some music!



## Ether's Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been looking for some good stuff lately. So, basically, what I'm looking for is:

Genre: Any form of metal (including glam metal) besides doom metal/hard rock/J-rock.

Things in it that I want: Clean vocals with little or no screaming/growling unless it's death metal, relatively fast-paced guitar solo, male vocalist, intro may be slow, can be a cover.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 15, 2008)

*Edit:* Didn't read post fully. You just want specific songs, right?

"Deceptive Mirrors" by Trail of Tears is my recommendation. :D


----------



## Zuu (Nov 15, 2008)

All of _Nightfall in Middle-Earth_ by Blind Guardian.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 15, 2008)

I checked that album out but was really disappointed. I should have known better, really, Blind Guardian is the _definition_ of cheesy power metal.


----------



## Fireworks (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd say _A Twist In The Myth_ and _Imaginations From The Other Side_ are actually overall better albums than _Nightfall In Middle-Earth_, although _Time Stands Still (At The Iron Hill)_, _Into The Storm_ and _Mirror Mirror_ are really good songs.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 16, 2008)

anything by Slipknot or Spineshank (both great bands).


----------



## Retsu (Nov 16, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> anything by Slipknot or Spineshank (both great bands).


If by "great bands" you mean "crappy generic modern rock" then sure. Neither of those bands fits the OP's criteria anyway.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

"Ultra Beatdown" by Dragonforce...its a great album. I also recommend "Death Magnetic" by Metallica. The sound quality's bad, but otherwise its good.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 17, 2008)

@Retsu: Awesome. I didn't know you were into death metal! I love it - it's like a Nightwish/Children of Bodom hybrid.

@Dezzuu: Haven't heard anything from that album yet, but Blind Guardian are awesome, so it should be good.

@Celestial Blade: Slipknot are pretty good, haven't heard Spineshank. What songs by Spineshank do you recommend? By the way, Slipknot are nu-metal, AK.

@Doctor Jimmy: Heard 'em both, both are awesome.


----------



## Zuu (Nov 18, 2008)

ugh I don't care what Slipknot is, they tell themselves that they're brutal death metal and it makes me want to punch all of their fans in the face for being so "brutal"

Furret: well, excluding Dragonforce I pretty much like cheesy power metal... *shrug* 

if it please you, then, maybe you should check out Amon Amarth, particularly With Oden On Our Side and Twilight of the Thunder God (albums).


----------



## Retsu (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a song I've been enjoying lately:

"A Sequel of Decay" by Tristania


----------



## Morbid (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not really sure from your original post whether or not you want death metal recommendations,I have a pretty big death metal collection so if you do want recs for that genre I can give you them. As far as more melodic stuff goes, try out Death Angel and Overkill, both more melodic groovy type thrash metal bands but both incredibly awesome and they seem to fit into your request. Go for Act III by Death Angel and The Killing Kind by Overkill. Enjoy ;)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 20, 2008)

More than Meets the Eye - Testament

Skeleton Christ - Slayer

And wtf Dragonforce?


----------



## see ya (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not really much of a metal person, but Queensryche's "Empire" and "Operation: Mindcrime" albums are pretty awesome if you want to check out Progressive Metal. You really don't get vocals cleaner than that. 

Your mileage may vary, but Dream Theater has some decent stuff (Images and Words kicked ass), too. Be warned, they have their fair share of crap (Falling into Infinity, Systematic Chaos...*shudder*). But again, extremely clean vocals, buckets of talent, and something at least worth giving a look at.


----------



## Lili (Nov 24, 2008)

Uhh... how about you listen to some Mindless Self Indulgence? I do enjoy them, although their lyrics are meaningless.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 24, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Uhh... how about you listen to some Mindless Self Indulgence? I do enjoy them, although their lyrics are meaningless.


Ignore this post. MSI is decent but they're not what you're looking for. At all.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm going Folk/Finnish metal here and throwing Ensiferum, Norther, TYR, and Turisas at you.

They all fit your criteria- some of it's screaming but there are primarily melodic choruses.


----------



## MAYH (Nov 25, 2008)

cynic
the ocean
atheist
death
morbid angel


----------



## Morbid (Nov 27, 2008)

MAYH said:


> cynic
> the ocean
> atheist
> death
> morbid angel


this post :D


----------



## cillian_murphy_fangirl (Nov 27, 2008)

I like...
Mindless Self Indulgence
Slipknot
All American Regects
UnderOath
30 Seconds To Mars
Nirvana
My Chemical Romance
and The White Stripes


----------



## Aenrhien (Nov 27, 2008)

Bobaflex. Everyone needs more Bobaflex in their lives. I recommend Home, Savior and Pretty Razors in particular.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 27, 2008)

Drowning Pool's song "Bodies" is epic.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 27, 2008)

cillian_murphy_fangirl said:


> I like...
> Mindless Self Indulgence
> Slipknot
> All American Regects
> ...


Is it _seriously_ that hard to read the original post? Ugh.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 30, 2008)

I recommend Helstar.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

MAYH said:


> cynic
> the ocean
> atheist
> death
> morbid angel


^^^^^^^Yes.

Also, check out...

Dying Fetus
Cryptopsy (old stuff, mainly "None So Vile")
Entombed (old stuff)
Gorguts
Disincarnate
Illogicist
Mors Principium Est
Nile
Nocturnus
Obituary
Origin
Pestilence
Suffocation
Carcass
Cadaver (I only have "In Pains", it's good though)
Autopsy
Arsis

I'm also in to some of the epic, atmospheric sludge acts, such as Neurosis, ISIS, Cult of Luna, and Pelican. Check them out.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> ^^^^^^^Yes.
> 
> Also, check out...
> 
> ...


Skip most of these, except Nile (they rule), old Obituary/Carcass I guess, Cryptopsy (overrated but None so Vile is good). Most of it is just mediocre death metal. The worst kind of metal is mediocre death metal.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> Skip most of these, except Nile (they rule), old Obituary/Carcass I guess, Cryptopsy (overrated but None so Vile is good). Most of it is just mediocre death metal. The worst kind of metal is mediocre death metal.


Lol @ mediocre. How can you call bands such as Entombed (ever heard "Clandestine"?) or Disincarnate (James Murphy, enough said), Gorguts (avant-garde tech-death geniuses), and Suffocation ("Effigy of the Forgotten" kicked off the "brutal death metal" subgenre, and Terrance Hobbs is as technically advanced on the guitar as anyone) mediocre? Also, I doubt you've ever even heard of Cadaver or Illogicist.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

I fucking hate fretboard wankery in my death metal. It is all just an endless stream of notes at 3000 bpm with no songwriting or groove. I'm positive they can play their instruments; instead I just want them to play fucking songs.

I'll grant you Entombed though. Old Entombed. Because Mendez from Opeth wears Entombed shirts.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> I fucking hate fretboard wankery in my death metal. It is all just an endless stream of notes at 3000 bpm with no songwriting or groove. I'm positive they can play their instruments; instead I just want them to play fucking songs.


Let's see...

Cadaver: No leads at all, lot of black metal influence actually
Disincarnate: He said he wanted fast solos, so I recommended some James Murphy. I'm sure you didn't even read the original post and just saw my screenname here and decided to troll me here as well.
Gorguts: Lemay actually said he wanted to move away from fast-picking riffs and solos. Listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7CODxuXZRc 
Suffocation: See Disincarnate

I also want to know how you can believe "None So Vile" to be a good album, while you just whined about too much technicality. Levasseur's leads are all over the place.



			
				Watershed said:
			
		

> I'll grant you Entombed though. Old Entombed. Because Mendez from Opeth wears Entombed shirts.


OHHHH, so you're an Opeth fanboy? I get it now! lmao


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> I don't really like black metal either. Oh dear.


Since when was this thread about you? 



> Murphy's work in Testament and Death is better.


I never said it wasn't. Testament is thrash, and I was naming death metal bands. Death had already been recommended, so why repeat what another has posted?



> What I've heard was shit. But sure, if he wants to change, I'm all for it. I haven't listened to it yet though.


You've probably heard "Obscura", which is as far from "generic" as you can possibly get.

I guess these guys aren't too terrible. And I posted earlier in this thread lol



> Because Lord Worm is awesome. Cryptopsy are overrated. Plus Flo is a douche. And now they have some -core metal


Hence, why I said "old stuff". "The Unspoken King" is a giant, steaming turd.



> Irony ain't your strong suit, innit? Yeah, I like Opeth. Watershed is actually the name of an Opeth album.


Who doesn't know who Opeth is? It's what all those new kids in the metal world listen to and think is the most amazing thing ever.



> I like metal. I just don't really dig generic DM. I also know the OP is more into thrash/power/heavy/glam (ugh I hate glam) so my recs were based on slowly getting into the heavier shit.


As for thrash, Sadus, Schweisser, and Dekapitator are my top picks.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> Since when was this thread about you?


pretty sure the OP is not a black metal fan either, but the point was you mentioned a band that I should apparently like because they are not generic dm, instead they are dm with bm. That... really doesn't make my panties drop either.





> I never said it wasn't. Testament is thrash, and I was naming death metal bands. Death had already been recommended, so why repeat what another has posted?


You could recommend good bands instead!





> You've probably heard "Obscura", which is as far from "generic" as you can possibly get.
> 
> I guess these guys aren't too terrible. And I posted earlier in this thread lol


Generic tech death does not make me drop my panties and wank.



> Hence, why I said "old stuff". "The Unspoken King" is a giant, steaming turd.


There are a couple more turds they released. Cryptopsy were shit before Unspoken King lol





> Who doesn't know who Opeth is? It's what all those new kids in the metal world listen to and think is the most amazing thing ever.


The reason for that would be that Opeth are good. But I am sure their brand of progressive death metal mixed with folk, blues and jazz is a little too pretentious for your taste, I get that. But I'm not a fanboy of any band, except perhaps Anathema. 

Yeah, I prefer other styles of metal to DM and BM. Actually, I think I prefer rock to metal these days. Well, not really, I like metal. I like some DM. I like some BM. But most of it is noise to these ears. I'd rather they stand out a bit.





> As for thrash, Sadus, Schweisser, and Dekapitator are my top picks.


Slayer, Testament, Kreator are mine. I am not a really big thrash fan tbh.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> pretty sure the OP is not a black metal fan either, but the point was you mentioned a band that I should apparently like because they are not generic dm, instead they are dm with bm. That... really doesn't make my panties drop either.


So you already know that he wouldn't be interested in Cadaver? When did he tell you this?




> You could recommend good bands instead!


I did.



> There are a couple more turds they released. Cryptopsy were shit before Unspoken King lol


I know, but those previous albums were sacred treasures compared to Unspoken King.



> The reason for that would be that Opeth are good. But I am sure their brand of progressive death metal mixed with folk, blues and jazz is a little too pretentious for your taste, I get that. But I'm not a fanboy of any band, except perhaps Anathema.


No, Opeth bores me. I like what I like, and I don't like Opeth. 

I could also say the same about Cadaver. I am sure their brand of thrashy, somewhat jazzy-feeling, old-school death metal mixed with black metal is a little too pretentious for your taste, I get that. 



> Yeah, I prefer other styles of metal to DM and BM. Actually, I think I prefer rock to metal these days. Well, not really, I like metal. I like some DM. I like some BM. But most of it is noise to these ears. I'd rather they stand out a bit.


I never said there was anything wrong with that. Death metal isn't all I listen to either.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> So you already know that he wouldn't be interested in Cadaver? When did he tell you this?


The OP clearly describes his wishes.






> I did.




I know, but those previous albums were sacred treasures compared to Unspoken King.





> No, Opeth bores me. I like what I like, and I don't like Opeth.


Sure thing. I like Opeth.



> I could also say the same about Cadaver. I am sure their brand of thrashy, somewhat jazzy-feeling, old-school death metal mixed with black metal is a little too pretentious for your taste, I get that.


That would be weird, considering I like Atheist and Cynic. I like pretentious music. In fact, I think I like more pretentious music than you do.





> I never said there was anything wrong with that. Death metal isn't all I listen to either.


Yeah but I doubt you listen to hiphop, folk, indie, post-rock, classical, jazz, blues, soul, or latin music!

(I only listen to the first four and occasionally blues) but I am interested in all of them.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> That would be weird, considering I like Atheist and Cynic. I like pretentious music. In fact, I think I like more pretentious music than you do.


Gorguts, Cult of Luna, Neurosis, Cadaver... I like a lot pf pretentious music.






> Yeah but I doubt you listen to hiphop, folk, indie, post-rock, classical, jazz, blues, soul, or latin music!


Does it matter? I bet you don't listen to atmospheric sludge, post-hardcore, neue Deutsche härte, doom metal, or avant-garde metal!1!1!!11!/gasm


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> Gorguts, Cult of Luna, Neurosis, Cadaver... I like a lot pf pretentious music.


I like Neurosis and Cult of Luna








> Does it matter? I bet you don't listen to atmospheric sludge, post-hardcore, neue Deutsche härte, doom metal, or avant-garde metal!1!1!!11!/gasm


I listen to all of these genres. They are all subgenres of rock and metal. But I bet you don't step outside that.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> I listen to all of these genres. They are all subgenres of rock and metal. But I bet you don't step outside that.


Who says I have to?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> Who says I have to?


you claim you are openminded but neglect 90% of music genres

very open minded!

but no, you don't have to :)


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> you claim you are openminded but neglect 90% of music genres
> 
> very open minded!
> 
> but no, you don't have to :)


I respect other genres, but I don't have to listen to them every fucking day or anything.

Do you have something to prove? Is your package small and you have to make up for it by acting tough on the net or something?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> I respect other genres, but I don't have to listen to them every fucking day or anything.


wouldn't be enough time



> Do you have something to prove? Is your package small and you have to make up for it by acting tough on the net or something?


I'm pretty sure my penis is bigger than yours.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario: It's understandable that you don't like Opeth. What I don't get is why you feel the need to be a dick towards those who do.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Jetx said:


> Sir Lucario: It's understandable that you don't like Opeth. What I don't get is why you feel the need to be a dick towards those who do.


I'm not. I wouldn't have said anything if he didn't start flaming me. Why you take his side, I don't know. Go back and read the thread.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

I wonder where I flamed you...

I said I didn't like mediocre death metal and that it would be a bad recommendation considering the OP.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> I wonder where I flamed you...
> 
> I said I didn't like mediocre death metal and that it would be a bad recommendation considering the OP.


Yeah, since we all know that you are the almighty Music God and everything you say goes. Obviously the OP wouldn't have liked any of the bands I named off because you don't.

I have nothing against Opeth fans (why would I?) I just have something against know-it-all pricks.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> Yeah, since we all know that you are the almighty Music God and everything you say goes. Obviously the OP wouldn't have liked any of the bands I named off because you don't.


obviously you need to recommend music that's more easily palatable first if you're getting him into a new genre



> I have nothing against Opeth fans (why would I?) I just have something against know-it-all pricks.


now why would you have something against people who happen to know things and tell you you're wrong occasionally? that makes no sense lol

also my sig


----------



## Jetx (Dec 11, 2008)

The whole reason I brought it up was because I'd just read the thread.


Sir Lucario said:


> OHHHH, so you're an Opeth fanboy? I get it now! lmao


Speaks for itself, really.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> obviously you need to recommend music that's more easily palatable first if you're getting him into a new genre


I recommended some of the best bands I know of.



> now why would you have something against people who happen to know things and tell you you're wrong occasionally? that makes no sense lol


Music is a subjective topic, therefore nobody is really right. However, you seem to think you're ALWAYS right and you want to diss me for disagreeing.

Every review I've read of Disincarnate's album viciously humps its leg. However, you don't like them, so they must be terrible, right?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> I recommended some of the best bands I know of.


Sure.





> Music is a subjective topic, therefore nobody is really right. However, you seem to think you're ALWAYS right and you want to diss me for disagreeing.


For a first, no, music isn't always subjective. Taste is, but music can still be sloppily played, or poorly composed, or overly generic, or whatever. You need to make the distinction between the two.



> Every review I've read of Disincarnate's album viciously humps its leg. However, you don't like them, so they must be terrible, right?


I don't care how many people like an album, if I think it's shit, it's shit. You have the right to like the album, I just won't.


Now get back to the goddamn topic which is reccing the OP good music.

I recommend Metal Church.

Dammit.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Watershed said:


> For a first, no, music isn't always subjective. Taste is, but music can still be sloppily played, or poorly composed, or overly generic, or whatever. You need to make the distinction between the two.


True, like metalcore and nu-metal. 

Disincarnate also isn't that hard to get in to. It's old-school death metal. If you like early Death or Morbid Angel and the like, you'll enjoy Disincarnate.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

> True, like metalcore and nu-metal.


Like a lot of metal, actually.... There's a sea of shit in metal like you wouldn't believe.


----------

